# Please help identify this Colnago steel Mapei frame



## c3go (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm helping a friend try to identify this frame he purchased. Two things of note are the presence of a number plate holder on the top tube and internal cable routing on the top tube as well. I can't find anything like it on-line. The serial number on the dropout is 6B628.

It seems to be an early to mid nineties Master Olympic frame but the paint job is a mystery as there's no anniversary edition markings.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

What is the tubing (sticker on the seat tube)? 

The Master uses the shaped tubes, which this one appears to have. I'm not sure when that Mapei paint job was first used but, in my mind, when I see that paint I think year 2000-ish or later. Colnago didn't put the little "rider guy" on the top tube until '97 or '98 but I'm not sure if that has ever been a feature of the Mapei paint. 

Right now, based on those pics I'm feeling about 2000-2001 Master Light


----------



## c3go (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks hfc. The tube sticker says it's Columbus Gilco G4. It's worth noting the sticker is on top of the clear coat. Also, there's no little rider guy on the top tube.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

OK - also I didn't catch on to the horizontal rear dropout, so that would put it earlier than my previous estimate, probably mid 90's. My '96 C40 has vertical dropouts.

compiled research for the steel-loving tifosi: colnago master/mxl family tree - The Paceline Forum

I found this thread with some cool info on the Master


----------



## c3go (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks hfc. There's a lot of info in that link.


----------

